# just ordered the g0602 10*22



## upTheHill (Nov 26, 2012)

so I'll be hanging around here asking stupid questions and looking for how to info.

Dave


----------



## PurpLev (Nov 26, 2012)

Questions are questions, they have no labels. and the more questions people ask, the more knowledge can be shared across the boards - so please ask as much as possible 

And congratulations! exciting times ahead!


----------



## civdiv99 (Dec 28, 2012)

Please post follow up thoughts and impressions as you go along.  This one is on my list of "maybes" in the coming months.


----------



## upTheHill (Dec 28, 2012)

civdiv99 said:


> Please post follow up thoughts and impressions as you go along.  This one is on my list of "maybes" in the coming months.



absolutely love it. it has done everything i have asked so far,from  making a part for my john deere to making custom parts for my airgun.  plus the tech support from grizzly is excellent, i had a couple of question in the begining and got a human on the phone 1st try with an answer.


----------



## OakRidgeGuy (Dec 29, 2012)

I have thought about getting one of these lathes as well.. but the only thing different is that I will more than likely do a CNC conversion on it. 

As for a manual lathe.. I already have that one picked out.. PM1340GT


----------

